# elemental designs - 19 ov.2 driver recone



## thejck

i have a buddy that owns subs with these drivers and one of them has damage to the cone. There is a cut in it and I am trying to help him find options to recone it if possible.
If that is not an option I can help him find a replacement drivers.
I have never gone through this process. Any thoughts on businesses that I can contact? We live in Kansas City MO. are there local options that I can find in the yellow pages or are there websites I can contact to ship it off too?

Please help.


----------



## jrazor

thejck said:


> i have a buddy that owns subs with these drivers and one of them has damage to the cone. There is a cut in it and I am trying to help him find options to recone it if possible.
> If that is not an option I can help him find a replacement drivers.
> I have never gone through this process. Any thoughts on businesses that I can contact? We live in Kansas City MO. are there local options that I can find in the yellow pages or are there websites I can contact to ship it off too?
> 
> Please help.


Reconing loudspeakers is an art. Done by the wrong people it can horrible and significantly change the output speaker. Have seen a recone done by a small loudspeaker company in Southern California on their own speaker that was absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## thejck

thank you


----------

